# Are your ferals inquisitive?



## Cass (Feb 10, 2007)

Jasper and his family (now 11 of them) have taken to sitting on the back of our deck chairs and staring at us through the window. I was sitting and watching the birds, as I always do, and saw Becky try to walk through our window into the house! It was very cute, and shows that they're probably not too scared of us. Are your ferals that inquisitive? Are pigeons just inquisitive by nature?

Oh, and Jasper and Jessie almost mated on our table  but I stopped them from doing it because the size of their family is getting quite ridiculous. They've been courting for a few days now, constantly pecking each others' faces. That is a courting ritual, right?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pigeons are by nature very inquisitive and are quite nosy about anything new or different-if they aren't scared by it.

Yes, when they kiss and prune each other they are in the courting mode.
The behavior will continue till the eggs are layed, if you have access to the eggs and can replace the eggs with dummy eggs that would be the best bet for controlling the population.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Once they are used to people and have found no cause to fear them, they do like to know what's going on 

I have a feral on the balcony who perches on the outside door handle and peers in, probably to see if there's anyone inside ... a sign of possible forthcoming food.

Many of our rescue birds, when they used to be kept in the room with the computer and allowed some freedom, would watch Cynthia (or me) typing, either from the top of a cage or perched on a row of books directly above the computer, and follow our movements whatever we were doing - even using a noisy vacuum cleaner was of interest.

When anything changes in the aviary, the feral rescues are very curious about it.

John


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Ohhhhh heck yes. Gertrude was one of the most inquisitive animals I have ever seen. The amount of times you saw his head poking around the bathroom door just checking things out.......


----------



## Cass (Feb 10, 2007)

Unfortunately we're unable to replace their eggs because we don't know where they nest. My house is near the beach, so they could nest on the cliff faces or even at a nearby park. 

If they keep breeding we might have to stop feeding them, but that would be so sad. It's lovely having them around. We're just a bit worried that if the flock keeps growing the council might start "controlling" them. That's the last thing I'd want.

Has anyone ever had a feral walk into their house? Jasper sometimes stands on our door mat and tries to get in.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Cass,



Yes...


If one is gentle and moves slowly and easy, and is feeding ferals close to one's doors...sooner or later some of them may indeed walk in, if the door is open.


This, if it continues, could lead to them making Nests in various high indoor places, so long as the situation were comfortable for them, and that then, could lead to a whole flock Nesting and roosting in one's home.



It could happen!


Lol...

Phil
Lss Vegas


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I'd definitely echo what Phil said!

Sometimes I look around from the computer, or walk into my lounge, and find a pigeon or two has found a way through the quite small gap where I prop the door open on a pleasant evening, just taking a look around. 

Years ago, when I had my original ferals outside on the balcony, their young all grew up knowing me. I came home one afternoon and, where I had left a bedroom window open, three squeakers had got in and were having a rest on my bed! They didn't panic when I looked in ... just flew back to the window and filed out in an orderly manner 

John


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, Cass, that would be ONE way to keep their baby count down...let Jasper and his mate IN your house, build a nest and then replace the eggs!

You could, maybe, feed them less? Of course, depends on how much you feed them now...

Good luck

Hugs and Scritches to all!     

Shi 
& Mr. Squeaks


----------

